# Heater problems...



## RatTerrier (Jan 15, 2005)

My '02 Altima 3.5L doesn't heat correctly...engine temp is nice n warm in the middle of the guage....and as long as I'm driving it blows warm air out of the vents/ defrost/ floor...where ever.....it heats up fine, when I come to a stop light/ sign, it cools down FAST and then blows cool/cold air (depending on outside temp) instead of warm air. Anyone have this problem/ have a clue on what it could be??


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

RatTerrier said:


> My '02 Altima 3.5L doesn't heat correctly...engine temp is nice n warm in the middle of the guage....and as long as I'm driving it blows warm air out of the vents/ defrost/ floor...where ever.....it heats up fine, when I come to a stop light/ sign, it cools down FAST and then blows cool/cold air (depending on outside temp) instead of warm air. Anyone have this problem/ have a clue on what it could be??


Your coolant is low. To verify this, make sure the inside of your car is quiet and the vehicle is idling, with the windows closed. Hit the gas pedal a couple times and you should here a sound like a rush of water, behind the glove box area. If you hear this, you are low on coolant. Check your radiator cap and most likely, that's the problem, due to an expanded rubber gasket on the inside of the cap. There is a procedure for properly bleeding the cooling system correctly.


----------



## RatTerrier (Jan 15, 2005)

metro273 said:


> Your coolant is low. To verify this, make sure the inside of your car is quiet and the vehicle is idling, with the windows closed. Hit the gas pedal a couple times and you should here a sound like a rush of water, behind the glove box area. If you hear this, you are low on coolant. Check your radiator cap and most likely, that's the problem, due to an expanded rubber gasket on the inside of the cap. There is a procedure for properly bleeding the cooling system correctly.


Metro, thanks for the info man. Yeah I have heard a rush of water sound from up under the dash.....I've always thought "WTF is that" and never considered I could be low on coolant. Heck, I never figured bein low on coolant would make your heater act wierd. I added some coolant and what do ya know, I have heat at stop signs and stop lights. :thumbup: Thanks again man I appreciate it!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------

